# Battle of the Bards - the FINALl!



## Morrus (Dec 16, 2012)

This is it.  After four rounds of intense voting, this is the FINAL of BATTLE OF THE BARDS!  Only you can decide the winner!  Competing in the final are the winners of the first four heats - Mary Crowell's "I PUT MY LOW STAT", Mississippi Bones' "DUNGEON HUSTLE", A.J.'s "CLICHE RPG SONG", and W. Scott Snyder's "LEVEL ONE".  The winner of Battle of the Bards will receive a custom-made music video of their own.

As always, cast your vote, share, and discuss! To listen to all 20+ entries in previous heats, check out our YouTube channel.

[h=3]I PUT MY LOW STAT by Mary Crowell[/h]
[video=youtube;A-mWtNIOPHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-mWtNIOPHg[/video]
If you liked Mary Crowell, check out her website!

[h=3]DUNGEON HUSTLE by Mississippi Bones[/h]
[video=youtube;20OwxiBU_Wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20OwxiBU_Wo[/video]
If you liked Mississippi Bones, check out their website!

[h=3]CLICHE RPG SONG by A.J.[/h]
[video=youtube;bQYrYlRf4ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQYrYlRf4ks[/video]

[h=3]LEVEL ONE by W. Scott Snyder[/h]
[video=youtube;dL603a_3GTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL603a_3GTQ[/video]​


----------



## Bardiclug (Dec 17, 2012)

Good luck everyone!  This has been a lot of fun.


----------



## Mary_Crowell (Dec 17, 2012)

It has indeed! I have gotten to hear several wonderful D&D songs here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2012)

grrrr! hard choices!!!


----------



## Gulla (Dec 17, 2012)

It's hard to choose. I think I must find time to record something for the next round. Hopefully something close to the quality of all participants this time around.


----------



## ddvmor (Dec 18, 2012)

Well you have about 10 months...


----------



## jonesy (Dec 19, 2012)

Doctor Crowell for the win!


----------



## Bardiclug (Dec 21, 2012)

Interesting that we only have 39 voters at the end of the week...  either everyone's lost interest due to the hack, or there was some ballot stuffing going on before.  I'm not complaining, just observing. 

And way to go Mary - I never had a doubt.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 21, 2012)

Bardiclug said:


> Interesting that we only have 39 voters at the end of the week...  either everyone's lost interest due to the hack, or there was some ballot stuffing going on before.  I'm not complaining, just observing.




It's because permissions have been tightened because of the hack -- before you didn't have to register an account to vote; now you do.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 21, 2012)

Seems to me traffic has been slower on general. Or maybe it's the Christmas holidays closing in fast.


----------



## Mary_Crowell (Dec 22, 2012)

jonesy said:


> Seems to me traffic has been slower on general. Or maybe it's the Christmas holidays closing in fast.




They are closing in quickly! I know _I_ haven't gotten to look at the board as much as I would like. I've been trying to get music transcription work done, and presents wrapped and distributed, and that sort of thing. I did run a game and exchange gifts tonight. One of the gamer gifts was chocolate dice. They look really cool but taste rather vile. (Our assassin began threatening the chocolate 20-sider with being eaten if it didn't behave. It confirmed two crits for him!)

That rambled waaay off topic. *grins* Back to the subject: I like that registration requirement keeps both the hacking and vote padding to a minimum. That said, it seems that posting in this thread slowed waaaay down. Maybe it's because everyone that wanted to already listened to the current batch of songs in the earlier heats. I hope we can do it again next year. I've read posts by several that want to be a part of the next Bards competition. This has been fun, and I'm really glad I was introduced to this discussion board.


----------



## ddvmor (Dec 22, 2012)

Mmm...  chocolate dice...


----------



## Mary_Crowell (Dec 23, 2012)

I think next time I would give out dice chocolate AND Godiva chocolate, so that one could appreciate the joy of threatening one's dice and actually eating a decent truffle. Sean eventually consumed the chocolate twenty-sider after it failed him a couple of times at last night's game. As I understand it, the twenty-sider didn't taste that great, but the experience was deeply deeply satisfying. (Not to mention considerably safer than eating a poorly-performing plastic die.)

At that rather reminds me of the Battle of the Bards thread which is what this actually is supposed to be. *grins* (I can't seem to stay on topic today.)


----------



## Morrus (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;6k2PiQh5YYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k2PiQh5YYE[/video]​


----------



## Lwaxy (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats to the winner! 

Yes this was lots of fun to listen to. Sorry for not commenting earlier, holidays (especially holiday gaming) kept me busy offline.


----------

